# nVidia Optimus (Grafikumschaltung nachträglich aktivieren / nachrüsten) ???



## Smoothen (8. November 2011)

*nVidia Optimus (Grafikumschaltung nachträglich aktivieren / nachrüsten) ???*

Hallo Leudz,

weiß jmd, ob man die Optimus-Technologie nachträglich frei-/ bzw. einschalten kann. Mein Lappi hat i7 2670QM und der hat ja ne Intel HD 3000 aufgelötet. Leider kann ich das nirgends umschalten / einstellen.
Gibts da Möglichkeiten?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2011)

*AW: nVidia Optimus (Grafikumschaltung nachträglich aktivieren / nachrüsten) ???*

Was für ein Modell ist es genau und was für eine GraKa hat er?

Prinzipiell muss Optimus auch hardwareseitig unterstützt werden, bei allen neueren mobilen nVidia GraKas sollte das aber der Fall sein


----------



## Smoothen (9. November 2011)

*AW: nVidia Optimus (Grafikumschaltung nachträglich aktivieren / nachrüsten) ???*

Hi Superwip,

es ist das Medion X6819 PCGH Edition mit einer GTX 570M. Wie gesagt, lt. Intel hat der 2670 QM eine HD 3000 integriert. Muss die dedizierte GraKa dass auch unterstützen, wenn die CPU es eigentlich könnte?


----------



## Panther666 (9. November 2011)

*AW: nVidia Optimus (Grafikumschaltung nachträglich aktivieren / nachrüsten) ???*

hi,

habe mir den auch gestern bestellt und würde mich auch sehr interessieren !

vielen dank im voraus 
Panther666


----------



## Zeromajor (10. November 2011)

Ich versteh euer problem nicht so ganz?!?!?!
Wenn ihr eine geforce(4xx oder 5xx) mit intel gk drin habt, dann ist optimus drauf und steuert zwischen den beiden gks hin und her, je nach bedarf.
Nachrüsten geht nicht!
Müsste auf der Verpackung stehen das optimus an bord ist!
Alle klarheiten beseitigt!
MfG Zero


----------



## Smoothen (10. November 2011)

*AW: nVidia Optimus (Grafikumschaltung nachträglich aktivieren / nachrüsten) ???*

Das ist ja das Ding "Zero"...auf der Verpackung sowie in den Produktdetails steht leider nichts! Habe bei Geräten mit ähnlicher Ausstattung auch nichts entdeckt. Deswegen wollte ich wissen, ob es nachträglich zu aktivieren ist, um z. Bsp. beim Akku-Betrieb (surfen, e-Mail, etc..) die Laufzeit zu erweitern, brauche nämlich die GTX 570M nur zum zocken und da ist der Schleppi sowieso am Netzteil. Komischerweise ist Optimus immer nur bei Geräten mit GT 555M, GT 550M usw angegeben. Aber die verbrauchen ja lange nicht soviel Energie wie die GTX-Serie.

LG


----------

